# Sweetwater Creek



## WPrich (Aug 25, 2013)

Anybody fish the creek in the park regularly, I'm moving to Douglasville and will frequent it a bit now in the evenings to relax and fish after work.  I used to fish it quite a bit while I was in college during my off days and such a few years ago with a bit of luck.  I remember catching small spotted bass, cats, crappies, and various bream species but that was before the flood so I don't know what affect it had on the fishing there.  Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Red Sticks (Aug 25, 2013)

I fished there a good bit last year, but not much this year due to the rain. Water level is pretty critical there, and it takes a few days for it to clear up after a rain, and it has seemed to rain every few days, so it's been staying muddy above the shoals. I've been fishing in the reservoir instead. 

The few times I have fished the creek this year haven't been as successful as last year, but I've caught a few bass. It seems like last year there wasn't enough rain, and this year there's been too much, as far as the creek goes. Last year it seemed to me fish couldn't make it upstream from the river because the water was too low most of the summer. This year, I don't know, maybe they're just hiding out in part of the creek I haven't been fishing. I haven't made it down below the old factory this year, at least not fishing. 

I've only fished for bass down there, but I've hooked bream, cats, carp, bowfin, etc. 

I didn't fish there before the flood, so I don't know how different it is in that regard. Obviously the structure is different. There aren't as many overhanging trees as there once was, and a lot of the bank is cleared. There's tons of trash in the water, but I think it's been like that for many years. There's no way I would eat anything caught out of there - I know what's upstream. 

I've only seen one guy fishing from a kayak down there, but a lot of folks float down in kayaks for pleasure. There's quite a few videos available on youtube. There's only small sections, separated by shoals, that would be good for fishing in a kayak, so I'm not sure if it would be worth lugging one down there. 

I wouldn't recommend it for any serious fishing, but to relax after work, yeah, it's a good spot if you don't mind the hike.


----------



## WPrich (Aug 26, 2013)

Red Sticks said:


> I fished there a good bit last year, but not much this year due to the rain. Water level is pretty critical there, and it takes a few days for it to clear up after a rain, and it has seemed to rain every few days, so it's been staying muddy above the shoals. I've been fishing in the reservoir instead.
> 
> The few times I have fished the creek this year haven't been as successful as last year, but I've caught a few bass. It seems like last year there wasn't enough rain, and this year there's been too much, as far as the creek goes. Last year it seemed to me fish couldn't make it upstream from the river because the water was too low most of the summer. This year, I don't know, maybe they're just hiding out in part of the creek I haven't been fishing. I haven't made it down below the old factory this year, at least not fishing.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I didn't know that bowfin were in there even though since it runs into the hooch I should have known.  That will probably be my evening spot a few evenings a week, lot more peaceful than the lake.


----------



## jzFish (Aug 26, 2013)

The creek hasn't fished real good this summer because of the rain but the fish are in there, just difficult to catch when the water is super fast and muddy. Bowfin are in there for sure, as well as spots, largemouth, shoalies, crappie, bream, gar, and carp.  My least favorite species that is also there is Snakes, they are all over the place this year.  With all that said, it still remains one of my favorite places to fish.  You will do well if you go during the week.  It gets hammered on the weekends.  Good luck.


----------



## Red Sticks (Aug 26, 2013)

I didn't know there were gar in thar 



> lot more peaceful than the lake.



That's for sure. Quiet down there in the water shed, and the sound of the water rollin' over the shoals soothes the soul.


----------



## WPrich (Aug 26, 2013)

jzFish said:


> The creek hasn't fished real good this summer because of the rain but the fish are in there, just difficult to catch when the water is super fast and muddy. Bowfin are in there for sure, as well as spots, largemouth, shoalies, crappie, bream, gar, and carp.  My least favorite species that is also there is Snakes, they are all over the place this year.  With all that said, it still remains one of my favorite places to fish.  You will do well if you go during the week.  It gets hammered on the weekends.  Good luck.



Yeah I remember the snakes being pretty bad there the last time I went there, it was during the summer so I expected to seem some anyways.  Thats another surprise didn't know gar were in there, never caught one.  I think I caught some small shoalies last time I went as well, that's what I liked about it the variety of fish one could catch there.


----------



## WPrich (Aug 26, 2013)

the sound of the water rollin' over the shoals soothes the soul.[/QUOTE]

I'm sure it does!!!


----------



## Red Sticks (Aug 27, 2013)

Yep. Lotta snakes down there. They'll swim right up on ya too. 

I was fishing under the bridge back in the spring and saw a Black Racer. Pretty snake. Shinier and blacker than a Rat Snake. I stepped a little closer to it to get a better look at it, and it shot off into woods at about a hundred miles an hour. Unlike most snakes, Black Racers will (bluff) attack humans, and I didn't know this at the time. That snake turned around about 20' from me and came shooting right at me. Came right up on me. Surprised me good. I stomped my foot and hollered at him, and he turned around and flew back into the woods.

There's also wild pigs down there now. They mostly stay on the far side of the creek in the northern part of the park. I've walked up on them a few times, and I've also been sitting at the creek fishing and seen them come down to the opposite side of the creek to drink.


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 27, 2013)

My experience matches everyone elses. When my job has allowed me to go this year...the creek has been raging.


----------



## blink (Aug 27, 2013)

I saw 3 copperheads last year, and a hundred or so other snakes.
I saw hogs with young 4 times, luckily it was on the opposite bank.

Ever since GON posted their article on it last year, it has gotten a lot of pressure (big surprise)

Its a great place to go though if you arent afraid of a lot of hiking and wildlife. Justin (jzFish) and i would gear up and hike about 2.5 miles in after work at full speed, and fish back. 

I have a lot of great memories of this place, and i havent found anything quite like it in TN.


----------



## Craptastic (Aug 27, 2013)

*Sweet water*

I've fished the lake 4-5 times this year and I've had a few bites from the shore. Caught only one bass. This is the lake at the park. I usually drive to the back and hit the trails. I'm a little confused about the " creek" though. Is there access to the creek at the park? I've walked to the spillway but haven't seen the creek that feeds the lake. How do u get there?


----------



## blink (Aug 27, 2013)

Craptastic said:


> I've fished the lake 4-5 times this year and I've had a few bites from the shore. Caught only one bass. This is the lake at the park. I usually drive to the back and hit the trails. I'm a little confused about the " creek" though. Is there access to the creek at the park? I've walked to the spillway but haven't seen the creek that feeds the lake. How do u get there?



If you have gotten to the spillway, you have gotten really close to the creek. Follow the spillway to the end, then follow the trail alongside the flow til you hit the creek.

Sweetwater creek does not feed the lake.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Aug 27, 2013)

blink said:


> I saw 3 copperheads last year, and a hundred or so other snakes.
> I saw hogs with young 4 times, luckily it was on the opposite bank.
> 
> Ever since GON posted their article on it last year, it has gotten a lot of pressure (big surprise)
> ...


A little west of Clarksville there used to be good stream fishing for multiple species. See if u can fish the streams on Ft Campbell.


----------



## blink (Aug 27, 2013)

Bowyer29 said:


> A little west of Clarksville there used to be good stream fishing for multiple species. See if u can fish the streams on Ft Campbell.



i havent ventured that far from Nashville yet but thanks for the tips i will look into it. i just got a yak so i will be able to access much more water in the area.


----------



## jzFish (Aug 27, 2013)

I actually saw some wild hogs out there last fall.  I was down near a water treatment plant and had to be really near riverside parkway.


----------



## WPrich (Aug 27, 2013)

blink said:


> I saw 3 copperheads last year, and a hundred or so other snakes.
> I saw hogs with young 4 times, luckily it was on the opposite bank.
> 
> Ever since GON posted their article on it last year, it has gotten a lot of pressure (big surprise)
> ...



Wow that's a lot of snakes, and honestly that may be enough to keep me away from there for a little while longer.  The first few times I went there never saw a snake then it got to the point I couldn't escape them every trip, water snakes or moccasins I don't get close enough to tell which lol.


----------



## Icepetes08 (Aug 27, 2013)

If there are gar in there, I might come that way!


----------



## Craptastic (Aug 28, 2013)

Red Sticks said:


> Yeah, the reservoir is fed by two small creeks on the West side. Sweetwater creek is East of the reservoir.  The reservoir actually feeds into Sweetwater.
> 
> The map they give out at the park isn't very detailed. Here's one that shows it a little better:



Thanks for the reply guys. I was talking to one of the parents at my sons jiu jitsu class and he told me that he was walking the red trail at sweet water creek and saw a guy with " at least 50 lb catfish" over his shoulder and a few smaller ones in a basket. He said he has pics but did t have the camera with him when we spoke (yesterday). If I can get the pics, ill post. He's not the lying type so I'm inclined to believe the story.


----------



## Red Sticks (Aug 28, 2013)

I'd love to see that picture. It's hard to believe a cat that big could get that far upstream from the river, but I suppose it's possible.


----------



## blink (Aug 28, 2013)

Red Sticks said:


> I'd love to see that picture. It's hard to believe a cat that big could get that far upstream from the river, but I suppose it's possible.



it couldnt, but there are some deep holes in the park, and i think a catfish could grow to be that big there. i have seen 3' + carp in the creek.


----------



## Red Sticks (Aug 28, 2013)

I've seen carp that big in there too. I've never caught one, unfortunately.

I know one hole in the creek that's 20' deep or more, but that's the only spot I know of. That cat would have had to live there for what, about 15 years to get that big? 

Amazing, if true.


----------



## WPrich (Aug 28, 2013)

blink said:


> it couldnt, but there are some deep holes in the park, and i think a catfish could grow to be that big there. i have seen 3' + carp in the creek.



Yea I've seen some large carp in both the lake and the creek.


----------



## Jon Coleman87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hit the creek up last weekend only had luck with a few small lrg mouths around 2 pounds on topwater the water was to dirty to fish like i wanted to should of thought about the all the rain messing with the river


----------



## tone357 (Sep 1, 2013)

Craptastic said:


> Thanks for the reply guys. I was talking to one of the parents at my sons jiu jitsu class and he told me that he was walking the red trail at sweet water creek and saw a guy with " at least 50 lb catfish" over his shoulder and a few smaller ones in a basket. He said he has pics but did t have the camera with him when we spoke (yesterday). If I can get the pics, ill post. He's not the lying type so I'm inclined to believe the story.



I believe it. I used to fish there as a kid some 40 years ago. I remember going in and a guy was coming out with a big ol' catfish. I think it was a blue, looked to be at least 30 pounds. When I first saw it, it looked like a shark!


----------

